# IBS and Female Problems



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

I was diagnosed with IBS after a total hysterectomy in January 2012. I am 60 years old and my ovaries should have shut down years ago. About 3 months ago I began experiencing vaginal burning and to that is now added frequent peeing. Have been treated for yeast infection, UTI and bladder infection, all to no avail. Has anyone else run into this? What did you try? Did anything work? Many thanks.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Me, too. Hysterectomy over 7 years ago and pee constantly. I went to earthclinic.com and read about apple cider vinegar--have been adding about 2 tbs/day to my diet and have noticed a marked reduction in how often I need to go. As a surprise, it also seems to help my arthritis pain. So, I will keep this up. I make it like this: 2 tbs vinegar + 2 tbs honey + enough warm water to fill my 1 pint water bottle. Sometimes I will add a dash of cinnamon, it tastes like tea & I sometimes warm it up to drink it like tea. I also have the vaginal issue--it feels like I have splinters in there. Hurts to walk, sit, sex, pretty much all the time. As usual, the dr says yeast and prescribes for that, or he says you need to use a lubrication product. I have read about people using evening primrose oil (insert gel capsule) vaginally, but what a mess that made! Seemed to work, but I need a better way to apply. They also say to take it orally for hot flashes, etc, so I may try that. didnt' want to add one more thing at this time. I look forward to hearing from others and getting other things to try.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks much for all the ideas Trudyg. Its sorta nice to know there is a fellow sufferer, but then I really don't want anyone else to be suffering. Have you ever tried to chill your vinegar mix and drink it later. I love cold water, but know you would need warm water to dissolve everything. Wonder if you could cool it and then drink it. I've tried so many treatments for the vaginal burning. Never get complete relief. But the idea of a gel sounds very messy. Especially if you pee all the time. I am wondering if the cause could be vaginal weakening due to removal of the ovaries. But at 61 I would have thought they would have quit long ago. Am now trying Estrotone, for herbal hormonal balance, to see if it helps. May also try yogurt. Am also thinking of trying another doctor.







I sure hope you find relief for the vaginal issue. Mine is also pretty much constant. Like someone is holding a match to my privates. I will try your vinegar suggestion and share anything I may come up with.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I use warm water to dissolve the honey, but it has cooled by the time I drink it later. I like things warm, so heat it sometimes, but I don't know why you couldn't prepare it with warm water and then chill it. As for the vag issue, I'm thinking of using coconut oil--read that some use it for personal reasons. Said to put some in a 1/4 tsp measure, then into the refrigerator to firm up. When it's firm, use it like a vag suppository. I guess it will melt and spread around, could be messy but you can adjust the amt until you get whats right for you. I've been cooking with coconut oil b/c of its good-fat properties and it is also good on burns. Has anti-infection properties, too. I'm thinking mine is all hormones--I was on estrogen for several years, then was told to slowly reduce the dose to come off. That started the hot flashes, but not so bad so I quit completely. Now, I have the vag issue, insomnia, memory loss, hot flashes--the works. Am using a progestrone cream that seems to help the flashes, not quite so hot. Nothing has worked for the insomnia.


----------

